# Ibanez RG 7620, Why so much love?



## mag8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Serious question: The 7620 seems to be the most popular 7 string out there. Why do you guys love it so much?

I just got one off the local craigslist just on sunday morning. Great price so can't complain, plus it feels just like you would expect a MIJ Ibanez to feel like, aka great.
I do have a few MIJ, and I like this 7620 a lot too. I never had a 7 string so i'm taking my time to get used to it.

I'm wondering what makes it such a common 7 string?
The neck?
The build quality?
The stock pickups that are not too bad? (even if they're not blaze, as printed on catalogs...)
The price?
The 5 way selector with its interesting combinations?


----------



## Kriegnerv (Apr 8, 2014)

I have one too and love it!

Here are the quick reasons I like it in order:
1) The price (I got mine dead mint for pretty cheap)
2) The neck (Although it feels slightly chunkier than my MIJ bubinga stripe RG7421 neck)
3) The bridge (The 7 string edge bridge is phenominal when compared to any bridge you would get on a new seven string in the same price bracket)
4) The build quality and construction (I have 5 MIJ ibanez and this one feels like the most solid one)

It would be incredibly difficult for me to find a comparable seven string to replace it with for the same price if it were to get stolen.


----------



## Abborre (Apr 8, 2014)

Several factors, i don't think it has any superior features, it just is an overall really good combination of specs. It both feels and sounds great! Basswood with maple creates an awesome resonance, and the stock pickups are really good. The trem is really good, and easy to block.

My ibanez 7620 sounds allot better than any stock 7 i tried so far.


----------



## mag8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Abborre said:


> Several factors, i don't think it has any superior features, it just is an overall really good combination of specs. It both feels and sounds great! Basswood with maple creates an awesome resonance, and the stock pickups are really good. The trem is really good, and easy to block.
> 
> My ibanez 7620 sounds allot better than any stock 7 i tried so far.



Maple?
i guess you mean maple neck, since it has a rosewood fingerboard...


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 8, 2014)

When it came out, it was basically a stripped down Universe for half the price. I jumped on the first one coming into Canada in 97.

For what they're going for now, they pretty much decimate anything in it's price range.


----------



## kmanick (Apr 8, 2014)

I've had a few of these as well.
for the money they are great "work horse" 7's. 
throw in good pickups and you really have a solid 7 that has a nice neck shape
on it (not the best but very good) and a great trem for a very reasonable price.
I see them go from $400.00 - $650.00 depending on what pickups are in there,
condition and color.
If I was gigging with a 7 this would be it, it's dependable and I wouldn't worry 
about dinging it up. I think this should be every ones 'first" 7, as it's a good example of what a 7 should be and it's affordable.


----------



## hairychris (Apr 8, 2014)

I owned a 7621, it was really nice!

I'm wondering what makes it such a common 7 string? *Well, maybe not common but definitely well liked by a lot of folks!*
The neck? *A great carve. I hate the RG 6 string carve, but the 7 is nice.*
The build quality? *Really nice. Very solid, well made, nice components.*
The stock pickups that are not too bad? (even if they're not blaze, as printed on catalogs...) *I was surprised how good they were.*
The price? *Bought cheap used, sold cheap. A lot of guitar for the money*
The 5 way selector with its interesting combinations? *Didn't really use them!*


----------



## Itchyman (Apr 8, 2014)

You can't beat the quality and playability for the price these days. Compared to what Ibby has these days, it's basically an Ibanez Prestige that can be bought for less than $600USD, and comes with no cheapo features (ie: Lo-TRS, Ibby pickups). With a little coaxing, you can set them up to be a shredders dream. 

Plus dat Vampire Kiss.


----------



## Kriegnerv (Apr 8, 2014)

Itchyman said:


> Plus dat Vampire Kiss.



I want one in VK so badly. Mine is silver, which I don't care for too much, but it is absolutely unscathed so I would feel bad refinishing it until it gets dinged up a bit.


----------



## Krymson86 (Apr 8, 2014)

I think it is primarily due to the fact that it is a very solid, very reliable guitar. Like others have said the new "prestige" line is basically moulded after the older mij stuff. Also the edge 7 is one of the better floating bridges out there even compared to Ibanez new locking trems that keep adding "improvements". Overall its an extremely usable guitar, especially for gigging since it's not the prettiest guitar out there. It has a set of features even if stock that just make it a great reliable guitar. 
Most other guitars that are in that price range may have nicer aesthetic options but its tough to compete with the hardware and craftsmanship of the 762x series at the price range they fall into. Imo that is why they are so celebrated. Also a tiny bit of nostalgia as they were the first widely available and affordable 7 string to hit the market way back in the late 90s
I


----------



## s4tch (Apr 8, 2014)

I bought my 3rd 7620 VK (and 4th 7620) last month.  So this is coming from a 7620 fanboy.

Why the 7620? Because what the OP wrote, is all true.
- The Lo-Pro one of the best, most reliable and durable floating bridge on a 7, you just can't find a better trem. The OFR and the Edge Pro are equally good, though.
- The neck. I find the original 1-piece 7620 neck profile perfect. Not as flat as the bubinga stripe 7620 neck or the one on the 1527, a bit rounder, meatier, but still thin enough for small hands like mine.
- The specs. I won't go through that, I'll just drop a little note here: DiMarzio pickups in a "budget" MIJ 7-string model - Ibanez failed to repeat that until this model year (RG752).
- The price. It's not a high end guitar, but as canuck brian noted, there's no other guitar that compares to the 7620 in this price range.
- The looks. Black is black, but all other finishes - even the grey ones - have some charme to them. Vampire Kiss is my favorite plain finish ever, that's so freakin' sexy.
- The reliability. Once set up properly, the 7620 is a workhorse. While it is a durable guitar, if anything goes wrong, parts are easy and cheap to find and to replace.
- The quality. MIJ Ibanez, enough said. For the price, you won't find any better.
- The sound. This is one of the very few Ibanez guitars that won't scream for new pickups. I never felt the need to replace the N7/New7 set. The latest 7620 I bought came with a CL/LF set, and I'm actually thinking about putting back the original pickups. With the original wiring and the 5-way super switch, this is a versatile instrument. The 4th position splits the bridge pickup, hmmm, that's lovely.

If I had to change anything on a 7620, that would be the scale length. Below A, all 25.5" guitars sound a bit muddy for me, and the string tension feels also better on a baritone. But that's all. If you won't tune below A, you can't go wrong with a 7620.

On a little sidenote: as I mentioned, the recent 7620 is my 4th one. While all had been awesome, they all were a bit different. In fact, the necks were different. This last one has some little bumps here and there, but according to my tech (who set up all 4 of them), nothing serious. There are no dead spots, action and sustain is fairly even across all the fretboard, there's no string buzz, so that is still a perfectly playable and good neck, but the 2nd one had a nicer fingerboard I guess.

Ah, and a last thing. The bridge radius doesn't perfectly match the fingerboard radius, so even with the most thorough setup, you will experience some imperfection regarding the action on different strings. My tech usually does a little trick here: he raises the trem stud on the bass side just a tiny bit higher, so the 4 high strings (E-B-G-D) have very even action, and the 3 low strings compensate the higher action with their thickness. Honestly, I never noticed that until my tech bought my attention to it. A bridge with individual height setting option for all 7 strings may be a better choice for those nitpicky musicians, or some may want to shim the saddles to get a perfect radius on the bridge.

Tl;dr: 7620 FTW!


----------



## PeteLaramee (Apr 9, 2014)

I've owned several and still own 4 (plus several bodies, necks, etc). They are solid, very comfortable, and very consistent. A few years ago I bought 3 1999 RG7620s from 3 different parts of the US...I took the neck from one, the trem from another and refinished the body from the 3rd and slapped them all together and it's the best playing guitar I've ever played (for me at least). I didn't even have to adjust the truss rod. 

I'm a little pissed at myself for selling off a few. I was switching over to all 1527s. Now I'm going to sell off a few of those.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 9, 2014)

If you wanted a 7-string with a good trem on it the RG7620 was the *only *affordable option for years.

Only recently have some other things come onto the market to compete, largely due to Floyd Rose making their own budget trems that are actually good. Now you can buy a sweet 7 with a good trem for $359 brand new... Korea is kicking some ass.

Agile Interceptor 725 MN CP Tribal Red - RondoMusic.com


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 9, 2014)

I own one too! 

Things built like a fu*king tank. Mine has been to hell and back and is still ready to go every time I pick it up. 

I do need a full fret treatment though. Mine are beyond roached. My 15th - 20th fret all make the same *tink* sound on the High E, high B and D. 

It also has this fun problem where I can't play it for a month after I change strings. No matter how perfect my setup is, it just always plays like shit with new strings. I change them one at a time, stay at the same gauge, same tuning, etc. Honestly, I can't wait to retire it to backup duty.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 9, 2014)

Reliability and nostalgia...


----------



## JonusGrumby (Apr 9, 2014)

It's basically what the RG550 snd 570 to the Jem are, but in 7-string format like the Universe.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 9, 2014)

JonusGrumby said:


> It's basically what the RG550 snd 570 to the Jem are, but in 7-string format like the Universe.



It's more than that though... 550/570 has had competitors for years and years. Everyone in the world seemed to make at least one decently cheap 6-string guitar with an OFR or equivalent on it during 1985-present but Ibanez was the only one to do it on a 7 until much later.

For a great budget 6-string shredder you can get a new or old Jackson, Carvin, BC Rich, Charvel, ESP, Kramer, Hamer, Washburn, Fender HM strat, etc. all for similar prices with similar quality and features. With 7-strings there is nothing but the RG7620/7420.

Even now, Ibanez and Rondo seem to be the only companies offering a plain old 7-string with a decent locking trem on it under the ~$1000 price point AFAIK.


----------



## mikolo (Apr 9, 2014)

picked up one on craigslist for 400 and after a bit of diy work it plays and sounds absolutely amazing, love the solid 1 piece maple neck.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 9, 2014)

I've had mine since 1998 and it's never let me down. Truly a word warrior and a great instrument!


----------



## BetterOffShred (Apr 9, 2014)

I originally bought a UV777 in '98, and loved it immediately of course. Then I got the opportunity to get a 7620 for $300 so I couldn't pass it up. Now after having it over a decade I have to agree with everyone else above. The guitar plays and feels like a much more expensive machine. I have done nothing to mine other than paint it since the original VK paint job was banged up and brutalized. I want to upgrade the bridge pickup in it at some point as it doesn't have the punch and clarity of the Blaze, but Hey it was only $300. As everyone else has mentioned, the bridge is a fantastic bridge, and as S4tch pointed out, I dropped the bottom post about 3/4 turn below the top, and the higher strings fit the neck contour much better. 

I haven't played every 7 string guitar ever made, but out of the ones I have played I tend to like the feel of the Ibanez guitars the most, and this guitar was love at first shred. I would recommend it to anyone wanting a pretty high quality instrument at a decent price. I dont know if they are getting hard to find or whatever, but it sure has made a lasting impression on me. 

-Brett


----------



## s4tch (Apr 10, 2014)

Almost minty VK for sale here on sso:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...sparent-blue-1999-rg7620-vk-vamplre-kiss.html


----------



## followjohndoe (Apr 10, 2014)

I recently re-acquired a 7620 for pretty cheap, and couldn't be happier with it. Not much to add to what's already been said, it's a fantastic guitar. I keep trying other 7s in this price range, new or used, and nothing compares in my opinion. Been playing a 7621 and a 7421 (also with a solid maple neck) for years, and when it came time to start looking for a 7 with a trem again, the only one that would do was a 7620.


----------



## MetalGravy (Apr 11, 2014)

I had one in VK w/a DS7 and Blaze Neck. Loved the way it looked and sounded, but could not get along with the neck. It and the fretboard were just too flat for my comfort. Bought a SLAT3-7 a couple of months later and gelled with it immediately. Picked the Ibby back up after a month and my left hand absolutely refused to function. Switched back to the SLAT and all was well. Shame really, the LoPro looked and felt better-built than a Floyd.


----------



## Syholl (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm looking for one of these at the moment, there don't seem to be many about in the UK...


----------



## mag8 (Nov 20, 2014)

Seems like everyone agrees onthe fact that these are "workmen" axes. Good 

Mine is now up for sale if you're interested


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 20, 2014)

mag8 said:


> Why do you guys love it so much?
> 
> The neck?
> The build quality?
> ...



Yes.
Yes. 
Yes. 
Yes. 
Yes.


----------



## blaxquid (Nov 20, 2014)

Everything you said. In my case, it's also the best stock neck geometry I've ever felt. I got a beater 7421 with the newer necks recently and it's really not the same. Very solid and not even just for the price - it slays guitars that are 2-3x more expensive. A few of my customs sucked compared to the 7620.


----------



## mrY49 (Jun 28, 2022)

mag8 said:


> Serious question: The 7620 seems to be the most popular 7 string out there. Why do you guys love it so much?
> 
> I just got one off the local craigslist just on sunday morning. Great price so can't complain, plus it feels just like you would expect a MIJ Ibanez to feel like, aka great.
> I do have a few MIJ, and I like this 7620 a lot too. I never had a 7 string so i'm taking my time to get used to it.
> ...


I owned a few and still own one from 2000 in pearl black and it beats any other guitar ive played it’s been my favorite guitar and my main guitar for years ,couldn’t ask for a better model


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 28, 2022)

mrY49 said:


> I owned a few and still own one from 2000 in pearl black and it beats any other guitar ive played it’s been my favorite guitar and my main guitar for years ,couldn’t ask for a better model


That's an RG7420, they also had necks stamped RG7620 , still, awesome guitar as well.


----------



## mrY49 (Jun 28, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> That's an RG7420, they also had necks stamped RG7620 , still, awesome guitar





ZXIIIT said:


> That's an RG7420, they also had necks stamped RG7620 , still, awesome guitar as well.


I thought that too but everything I’ve checked says it’s a 7620 same trem same everything as the 7620 regardless if I’m wrong somehow which could be it’s been a killer guitar


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 28, 2022)

mrY49 said:


> I thought that too but everything I’ve checked says it’s a 7620 same trem same everything as the 7620 regardless if I’m wrong somehow which could be it’s been a killer guitar


RG7620s weren't offered in Black Pearl, pickup cavity tabs are round (RG7620s are triangular), and the tremolo is a Lo-TRS 7 (RG7620s have a Lo-Pro Edge), maybe you got a mutt? Still, awesome guitar!

I have an RG7620 I swapped the tremolo on with a Lo-TRS 7 because I barely use the tremolo.


----------



## mrY49 (Jun 28, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> RG7620s weren't offered in Black Pearl, pickup cavity tabs are round (RG7620s are triangular), and the tremolo is a Lo-TRS 7 (RG7620s have a Lo-Pro Edge), maybe you got a mutt? Still, awesome guitar!
> 
> I have an RG7620 I swapped the tremolo on with a Lo-TRS 7 because I barely use the tremolo.


----------



## mrY49 (Jun 28, 2022)

That could be the case cuz I bought it from a guy who used it in his death metal band years ago and he said it was a 76 but could be wrong ,I do know the trems is the same regardless I also have it blocked cuz I don’t use it but if it’s a 7420 oh well I’d put it up against a j custom


----------



## jwade (Jun 28, 2022)

canuck brian said:


> When it came out, it was basically a stripped down Universe for half the price. I jumped on the first one coming into Canada in 97.
> 
> For what they're going for now, they pretty much decimate anything in it's price range.


Exactly. Growing up in Saskatchewan, there were no shops that would've ever had a Universe in stock, but they were willing to take a chance on the 7620/7621. I ordered one of the first 7621s in Saskatchewan and still play it almost every day. 

One of the best workhorse guitars ever made, by a long shot. The original pickups aren't terrible, and the neck is exceptional. Even 20+ years later, there are few 7s I've tried that felt as immediately usable. It's just a really well made guitar.


----------

